# The next Canon EOS R5 firmware update is coming soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 25, 2021)

> If people can’t get a new camera, they definitely want some feature updates for the Canon EOS R5, EOS R6 and EOS-1D X Mark III. Most of the talk I get about new firmware is for the EOS R5. Solid information about future EOS R6 and EOS-1D X Mark III feature updates haven’t been very fruitful.
> Firmware v1.3.0 was supposed to be in the hands of external testers/reviewers some time in February, and I’ve been told by a couple of people that this has yet to happen. As we continue to navigate the pandemic, additional challenges and delays can obviously be expected.
> I have been told that there are a couple of early April dealer events in regards to the new firmware in a couple of countries. This could be telling about the timeline for...



Continue reading...


----------



## FrenchFry (Feb 25, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Any chance the inability to customize the Q Button screen options is considered a bug?
Every other camera I used before the R5 had this feature!


----------



## Andy Westwood (Feb 25, 2021)

R6 updates Canon pleaseeeeeeeee!


----------



## Uneternal (Feb 25, 2021)

A while ago, actually when the EOS R was released, I remember Canon said they wanted to update firmwares more often and with more features.
Yet, the EOS R got left out. They never even added an interval timer. Or, god forbid, a 4K mode without crop.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 25, 2021)

Uneternal said:


> A while ago, actually when the EOS R was released, I remember Canon said they wanted to update firmwares more often and with more features.
> Yet, the EOS R got left out. They never even added an interval timer. Or, god forbid, a 4K mode without crop.


give us dual slot video recording and c log 3 and we are cool, well maybe not the camera....


----------



## reef58 (Feb 25, 2021)

I sure would like to see some updates to the 1dx3. I love my camera but give me the animal eye detect in LV and video modes. The R5 is getting used more and more.


----------



## Kerry Canon (Feb 25, 2021)

customize C!, C2, C3 for video R6 Please


----------



## Rocksthaman (Feb 25, 2021)

12fp/20fp when using the grip and regular LP batteries. Makes no sense why when I kill the two NH’s and have to step down to two of the regular LP batteries I get the 5Fps.

Record limit , 10 bit non-log also please


----------



## tron (Feb 25, 2021)

I found out that without the grip the LP-E6N battery behaves the same as LP-E6NH in the sense that:
1. It can be charged on camera (18W minimum USB Type-C Power Delivery compliant)
2. It can be used while camera is powered in the ON setting by a 45W minimum powerbank with USB Type-C Power Delivery compliant)
3. H+ mode works fine.

I have no idea about the grip but if I recall correctly you can mix one LP-E6NH with one LP-E6N. That way you will last twice with H+ speed. At least it's worth a shot.

LP-E6 batteries are out of the question but they are too obsolete anyway


----------



## tokyoshot (Feb 25, 2021)

Sometimes it feels a bit weird having absolutely no shutter sound with the ES so maybe it would be nice to have an optional (very) quiet shutter emulation.


----------



## Atlasman (Feb 25, 2021)

I wouldn't mind having ProRes on the R5!


----------



## skp (Feb 25, 2021)

I assume that the new codec part of this rumor just refers to making different flavors of h.264 and h.265 available (different bit depths and/or color sampling). I'd love to see them implement a codec that is better supported for hardware decoding by graphics cards, but I have to wonder if this is even possible. Wouldn't this still require different circuits in place on the hardware encoding chip in order enable the new codec variants? Has Canon ever done anything like this before by unlocking different codecs on an existing Digic chip?


----------



## entoman (Feb 25, 2021)

"Sometimes it feels a bit weird having absolutely no shutter sound with the ES so maybe it would be nice to have an optional (very) quiet shutter emulation."

Yes, it's a pain in the a$$ when you accidentaly touch the button and find that you've shot 20+ shots of *nothing* because you were unaware that the shutter was firing. The flashing white outline that indicated shutter activity is pretty useless. It would be nice to have a choice of sounds available, and a choice of volume levels. Such a simple thing to fix in firmware.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Feb 25, 2021)

tron said:


> I found out that without the grip the LP-E6N battery behaves the same as LP-E6NH in the sense that:
> 1. It can be charged on camera (18W minimum USB Type-C Power Delivery compliant)
> 2. It can be used while camera is powered in the ON setting by a 45W minimum powerbank with USB Type-C Power Delivery compliant)
> 3. H+ mode works fine.
> ...


Yeah, it’s not a huge deal. I just have LP-E6 batteries from my R/5D that if they are in the Grip I would hope that two would serve the same function of 1 E6NH . I’m no engineer but one can hope.


----------



## sfericean (Feb 25, 2021)

I have dual R6's. As far as photo goes I'm very happy as of now. For video I'm hoping for All-I, and the ability to decouple the IBIS from lens stabilization. As sometimes I wish to only use lens stabilization for video. If we can get CLOG-3 all the better but the first two are my primary hopes/wishes. As far as the ALL-I, I recall hearing that Canon said they would make that change via firmware on the R6, so I'm hoping that this is still the case.


----------



## Atlasman (Feb 25, 2021)

sfericean said:


> I have dual R6's. As far as photo goes I'm very happy as of now. For video I'm hoping fo All-I, and the ability to decouple the IBIS from lens stabilization. As sometimes I wish to only use lens stabilization for video. If we can get CLOG-3 all the better but the first two are my primary hopes/wishes. As far as the ALL-I, I recall hearing that Canon said they would make that change via firmware on the R6, so I'm hoping that this is still the case.


The decoupling of IBIS from lens stabilization would be fantastic—I'm able to do this on my Lumix S1 and has allowed me to select IBIS on some lenses with poor IS.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Feb 25, 2021)

I think we're burying the lead here.....120 1080


----------



## Dragon (Feb 25, 2021)

Rocksthaman said:


> 12fp/20fp when using the grip and regular LP batteries. Makes no sense why when I kill the two NH’s and have to step down to two of the regular LP batteries I get the 5Fps.
> 
> Record limit , 10 bit non-log also please


If the grip only uses one battery at a time (i.e. not parallel), which may well be the case, then it makes perfect sense to not exceed the peak current capability of the battery. Does the grip discharge both batteries equally, or one before the other? That should give you the answer.


----------



## Quackator (Feb 25, 2021)

BRAW would come in handy...... ducking down....


----------



## mpmark (Feb 25, 2021)

Rocksthaman said:


> Yeah, it’s not a huge deal. I just have LP-E6 batteries from my R/5D that if they are in the Grip I would hope that two would serve the same function of 1 E6NH . I’m no engineer but one can hope.


The R came with LP-E6N, the E6 is from before the 5Div days so if you bought your R used someone gave you a old battery that didn’t come with the R


----------



## fpl1966 (Feb 25, 2021)

In my short experience with Canon R5 and R6 I found these limitations quite annoying that should be fixed by Canon:

1 - The viewfinder is slow to turn on even with the camera already on. This is not good if you need to quickly take a photo, cannot wait for the viewfinder to turn on so slow
2 - Button customization: please include the "rate" button that I consider quite useless in this way. It may be assigned also to any other task.
3 - Disappointing (as usual) spot metering NOT linked to selected AF point. Even entry level Sony cameras have it (and Nikon).
4- Video only in full auto or manual. No Aperture priority mode. So especially video timelapse is limited.
5- Interval time limited to 99 photos or unlimited. It would be nice to have until 1000 then unlimited.
6- ISO range setting in video limited options. Especially in Auto.
7- My Menu limited custom functions. It would be nice to have at least 2 pages.
8-In electronic shutter, give the options to have like a sort of shutter emulation (like A9) sometimes helps.


----------



## somebodE (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm hoping the firmware fixes the freezes my camera has had. On more than one occasion I've had to pull the battery to get the camera operational again.


----------



## sfericean (Feb 25, 2021)

somebodE said:


> I'm hoping the firmware fixes the freezes my camera has had. On more than one occasion I've had to pull the battery to get the camera operational again.


Totally agree with this one as well. The R6 is the first Canon camera where I've had it freeze on me a number of times. The EOS R (which I will be selling soon) froze on me once but never again since that initial freeze, so I don't know if I pressed too many buttons and confused the EOS R that one time.


----------



## cinemanimal (Feb 25, 2021)

Canon, if you are reading this please pay close attention. I would gladly PAY for firmware that really unlocks features I want. PRORES 4444 in log, Raw in 60, 120. Unlock 48fps. I'd pay $1500 for those things. That is easy money. Part of the reason Arri won the top end is Prores. Black magic does it at a low price point so we know its possible. You would gain a big leg up with this simple firmware upgrade. please make it so. No brainer to do on C70, C3003 and C5002. I promise sales on all of these would make a solid jump. If you want to crush Sony this is the way. Also the "C7002" better be a box like a Mini or Red. NO c300 form factor (it sucks). No excuses. And none of this BS where certain modes only do certain frame rates. And no more codex. It just adds unneeded cost. that is my 25 cents worth. Sorry for the tangent...


----------



## another_mikey (Feb 25, 2021)

Probably would be perceived to cannibalize the upcoming high rez R body but really want pixel shift multi-shot high MP image modes like most if not all competing cameras have. 

Would also like to be able to decouple IBIS from IS in certain cases (maybe a menu setting to enable this capability), but that is lower down on my list.

ML


----------



## Danglin52 (Feb 25, 2021)

The one feature I really, really want is the ability to save camera settings to an SD card. I want to be able to quickly restore camera settings to my preferred defaults AND be able to load those settings to a second body. This is a feature on the 1dx II and I can't believe it is that difficult to implement even if the R5 is a "semi" pro body.


----------



## Refraction (Feb 25, 2021)

The R5 freezing in photo mode requiring a battery removal would be a great bug fix.


----------



## skp (Feb 25, 2021)

cinemanimal said:


> Canon, if you are reading this please pay close attention. I would gladly PAY for firmware that really unlocks features I want. PRORES 4444 in log, Raw in 60, 120. Unlock 48fps. I'd pay $1500 for those things. That is easy money. Part of the reason Arri won the top end is Prores. Black magic does it at a low price point so we know its possible. You would gain a big leg up with this simple firmware upgrade. please make it so. No brainer to do on C70, C3003 and C5002. I promise sales on all of these would make a solid jump. If you want to crush Sony this is the way. Also the "C7002" better be a box like a Mini or Red. NO c300 form factor (it sucks). No excuses. And none of this BS where certain modes only do certain frame rates. And no more codex. It just adds unneeded cost. that is my 25 cents worth. Sorry for the tangent...


ProRes internally is extremely unlikely as a firmware update (regardless if paid or free), as it would likely require a hardware change inside the camera. (External ProRes Raw on an Atomos Ninja would be fantastic, but even then it's hard to say if the current camera hardware would handle it.)
Opening up different combinations of 8 bit vs 10 bit, Log vs Rec709, 4:2:0 vs 4:2:2, h.264 vs h.265 (all of which are currently only supported in limited sets of combinations) is probably all we're going to see in terms of new codecs.


----------



## sfericean (Feb 25, 2021)

Danglin52 said:


> The one feature I really, really want is the ability to save camera settings to an SD card. I want to be able to quickly restore camera settings to my preferred defaults AND be able to load those settings to a second body. This is a feature on the 1dx II and I can't believe it is that difficult to implement even if the R5 is a "semi" pro body.


Oh my...How did I ever forget that one. Seriously its about time for this feature to filter down to all of us serfs and peons that can't afford multiple 1D level bodies. Come on Canon! Help me feel like royalty....for just once in my life!! ....but no really, Canon. Stop holding out on this feature to the masses.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 25, 2021)

Danglin52 said:


> The one feature I really, really want is the ability to save camera settings to an SD card. I want to be able to quickly restore camera settings to my preferred defaults AND be able to load those settings to a second body. This is a feature on the 1dx II and I can't believe it is that difficult to implement even if the R5 is a "semi" pro body.


All 1 series going back to the film 1V have been able to do that, though in that 1V you had to use a computer to store your settings.


----------



## Alan B (Feb 25, 2021)

I just want the Animal Eye Detection on my 1DX MKIII. The very thought of having that, when i use Live View using my 500f4 with stacked 1.4/2.0 teleconverters @1400mm locking on the birds/animals eye, would be bliss for me


----------



## zim (Feb 25, 2021)

sfericean said:


> Oh my...How did I ever forget that one. Seriously its about time for this feature to filter down to all of us serfs and peons that can't afford multiple 1D level bodies. Come on Canon! Help me feel like royalty....for just once in my life!! ....but no really, Canon. Stop holding out on this feature to the masses.


The one that annoyed me was the mechanical viewfinder blind. I guess that's not relevant on a mirrorless? But I'm surprised saving settings to card isn't available on R5 or implimented to same named settings to local memory.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 25, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> give us dual slot video recording and c log 3 and I am cool.





Atlasman said:


> I wouldn't mind having ProRes on the R5!


That would defeat the purpose of them going h265, stressing everyone's computers the hell out. XF AVC would come before prores if it ever came in a canon camera.


----------



## APP (Feb 25, 2021)

Pixel shift high-resolution mode is by far my top wish list item. 

Would also like to see programmable intervalometer features for astro photos (e.g. "take 60 3-minute exposures with 5 second delays between shots")


----------



## puffo25 (Feb 25, 2021)

tron said:


> I found out that without the grip the LP-E6N battery behaves the same as LP-E6NH in the sense that:
> 1. It can be charged on camera (18W minimum USB Type-C Power Delivery compliant)
> 2. It can be used while camera is powered in the ON setting by a 45W minimum powerbank with USB Type-C Power Delivery compliant)
> 3. H+ mode works fine.
> ...


Hi. I am lost about third parties batteries since of course I want to reach the H+ mode and 12fp/20fp speed. 

I have found a Patona Platinum battery LP-E6NH 2250mAh 7,2V and a generic brand (DSTE), LP-E6N with 7,4V and 2600mAh. Question: which of the 2 batteries might provide best performances for the R5 and to get H+ and 12fp/20fp shutting speed?


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 25, 2021)

puffo25 said:


> Hi. I am lost about third parties batteries since of course I want to reach the H+ mode and 12fp/20fp speed.
> 
> I have found a Patona Platinum battery LP-E6NH 2250mAh 7,2V and a generic brand (DSTE), LP-E6N with 7,4V and 2600mAh. Question: which of the 2 batteries might provide best performances for the R5 and to get H+ and 12fp/20fp shutting speed?




Maybe an unpopular opinion, but if you're actually trying to get the best out of a $4000 camera, why worry yourself with anything less than first-party batteries that can cause trouble with the FPS? Will never understand why people spend thousands on a camera(close to 1500 more than a R6, which is easily the cost of 20 real LP-E6NH) but worry about the $30 difference in knock-off batteries.


----------



## rom (Feb 25, 2021)

Uneternal said:


> A while ago, actually when the EOS R was released, I remember Canon said they wanted to update firmwares more often and with more features.
> Yet, the EOS R got left out. They never even added an interval timer. Or, god forbid, a 4K mode without crop.


Plus it must be easy to add HEIF


----------



## dirtyvu (Feb 25, 2021)

Can someone explain to me? I heard that the clog in the r5 is not true clog1 but a hybrid of clog1 and clog3.


----------



## paul (Feb 25, 2021)

-5,10,15 or 20 frames continuous in electronic shutter, with or without sound.
-direct acces to minimum shutterspeed in Auto Iso( controlring?)


----------



## dirtyvu (Feb 25, 2021)

fpl1966 said:


> In my short experience with Canon R5 and R6 I found these limitations quite annoying that should be fixed by Canon:
> Video only in full auto or manual. No Aperture priority mode. So especially video timelapse is limited.
> 5-
> 8-In electronic shutter, give the options to have like a sort of shutter emulation (like A9) sometimes helps.


I can't comment on the others as I've only been using my r5 for a month. But there definitely is av priority mode for video as well as the others like TV.


----------



## David - Sydney (Feb 25, 2021)

remap the Rate button
save settings
simple


----------



## Otara (Feb 25, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Maybe an unpopular opinion, but if you're actually trying to get the best out of a $4000 camera, why worry yourself with anything less than first-party batteries that can cause trouble with the FPS? Will never understand why people spend thousands on a camera(close to 1500 more than a R6, which is easily the cost of 20 real LP-E6NH) but worry about the $30 difference in knock-off batteries.


The flip side is why not see if you can save $30 a battery with a few minutes of research. Most people dont have infinite money.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 25, 2021)

After using both the R5 and R6 since launch nearly every single day, I echo what a lot of people have already stated.

Probably the most important improvement would be the issue where the camera is freezing up. I have only experienced this on the R5 between 4-6 times...not bad considering that I have used it almost every single day in an extremely wide variety of scenarios. The main preventative measure I’ve discovered for this has been to just turn the camera off manually when I’m not using it. This hasn’t really happened unless I’m walking around with the camera powered on and by my side. I personally believe this has something to do with the IBIS system getting overworked because it’s constantly working and Canon doesn’t allow it to eventually shut down/return to center when idle.

The R6 needs video Tv priority at a very minimum. I and many others have a legitimate use for shutter priority in video that would come in very handy for quick, run/gun video when walking around and just need a quick clip that I’m not trying to win an award with...but I would like smooth motion without thinking much.

This is another personal preference, but I would like to see the option to have aspect ratios available in crop modes when shooting photos. However, I realize I’m probably alone in this need, so I don’t think it will happen.

***1** Electronic Shutter Options*
OK...now down to business. Silent shutter mode needs to actually have various frame rates to choose from. The fact it’s either 20fps or 1fps is ridiculous. I don’t need 20fps...and I shoot motorsports for a living! I like the idea of having it available, but I would love to be able to shoot in electronic shutter on the R5 with 10, 12, 15, etc. frames per second. I also agree that the addition of an optional audible shutter would be beneficial for me in some situations as well.

***2** Smaller RAW Format Options on the R5*
I’ve been in several discussions with people about this and heard both sides of the spectrum...but I own an R6 because it’s 20mp and the R5 because it’s 45mp. I, and many others, don’t really NEED 45mp all the time. Having the option to shoot in smaller RAW formats would be fantastic for myself and many others in my industry. We are routinely shooting 1,500-3,000 images in a day and while storage costs may be incredibly cheap, processing power certainly isn’t. When I offload 1,000+ 45mp RAW or cRAW images on any of my machines (all Intel mobile i7 on the road or my Ryzen 7 3700X desktop) they chug along. It’s extremely demanding to import and edit 45mp RAW files in Lightroom and that’s all well and good when I’m at home in the office with a powerful desktop and more time...but when I’m on the road with a pretty powerful Dell XPS 15 or XPS 13 laptop it can be a problem to import and offload images in a timely fashion. If we could be given the option to shoot in 20-24mp full frame RAW, it would come in handy - ESPECIALLY at a wedding when I absolutely have no need for a 45mp image of a dance floor. LOL If I could switch the R5 into 20-24mp after the portrait session is complete, it would work out extremely well with the R6.

***3** Video CODEC Options to Support Slower Cards*
I love love LOVE that CLog-3 is potentially coming to the R5 soon. But I hope we do see alternative CODECs that are more manageable. Understandably, H.265 was chosen for a good reason - it’s a very efficient way of taking a LOT of information off the camera. But, as it stands right now, I only own ONE CFExpress card that can write sustained 4K120 without reaching the buffer limit. If I’m in a pinch and only have an SD card or inferior 128GB/256GB CFExpress card in the camera, being able to use a smaller CODEC (which will inevitably reduce quality) just so I can actually SHOOT the video is a very valuable for me.

***4** The IBIS System and a High-Res Mode*
What’s going on here, Canon? The IBIS system is a tremendously strong performer for stills and extremely weak when it comes to video. Walking movements can be exaggerated wildly and some camera movements look like a drunk slob took them. It also can’t be detached from the lens?!? WHY! Why can’t I just use lens IS or combined or just IBIS? Why does IBIS have to constantly be working when the camera is on? Why doesn’t it eventually disengage from operation after a certain amount of time after you let your finger off metering only when using an IS lens - a feature already available when using a non-IS lens? This would help with battery life quite a bit. Can we please get a high-resolution mode? The camera processing and IBIS system are surely up to the task.

***5** Make the R6 Great and the R5 Even Greater*
While the average Joe looks at the R5 and R6 and says “why pay $1400 for 20 more megapixels and 8K video I’ll never use!” There are some serious optimization differences between the cameras that make the R5 a superior camera in every single way. But why can’t the R6 store custom functions for video? Why can’t it shoot in any ALL-I formats? Why can’t it record video in shutter or aperture priority - just full manual or full auto? All of that could be considered for a firmware update and adding some of the aforementioned features to the R5 would help them keep their distance in the market.

This was long as I thought out loud. I doubt anyone will have read it, but if you did, thank you. Haha


----------



## SteveC (Feb 25, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> remap the Rate button
> save settings
> simple



But you can assign the rate function anywhere you want.

Oh, that's not what you want?


----------



## Twinix (Feb 25, 2021)

The R6 needs dual recording, and they should make an XLR grip. Also ALL-I should be aviable.


----------



## tron (Feb 25, 2021)

puffo25 said:


> Hi. I am lost about third parties batteries since of course I want to reach the H+ mode and 12fp/20fp speed.
> 
> I have found a Patona Platinum battery LP-E6NH 2250mAh 7,2V and a generic brand (DSTE), LP-E6N with 7,4V and 2600mAh. Question: which of the 2 batteries might provide best performances for the R5 and to get H+ and 12fp/20fp shutting speed?


To avoid confusion I must say that I was referring strictly to Canon batteries. But even so LP-E6N is much cheaper than LP-E6NH (3 LP-E6N cost as much as 2 LP-E6NH) so it has great value for money. I don't wish to get involved with 3rd party Canon batteries so I am afraid I cannot help.


----------



## tron (Feb 25, 2021)

mpmark said:


> The R came with LP-E6N, the E6 is from before the 5Div days so if you bought your R used someone gave you a old battery that didn’t come with the R


I agree: R, 5DIV, 7DII, 5DsR come with LP-E6N. But by the time you get them (I assume used) even LP-E6N would show with one red bar as its status anyway. Better get a new battery to enjoy the camera more.


----------



## PKinDenmark (Feb 25, 2021)

I agree to many of the suggestions given before. 
My two biggest wishes are: 
1. Functionality like Olympus's Pro Capture. (Example: Some birds sit perched for a long time, and then suddenly takes off - I need help to catch that)
2. Some options for electronic shutter:
- range of fps-settings, like single shot + 5, 8, 12, 20 fps 
- optional 'almost silent' shooting to give me audible feedback on how I am shooting


----------



## Aregal (Feb 25, 2021)

I'll believe it when I see a download link. Until then, I'm not holding my breath. Having used the R5 since July, it's been nothing but incredible for both stills and video and I'm still running Firmware 1.1.1.


----------



## Atlasman (Feb 26, 2021)

I hope that Canon enables unlimited recording time for those settings that aren’t affected by heat—and that they extend the recording time for those that are affected by heat.


----------



## David - Sydney (Feb 26, 2021)

SteveC said:


> But you can assign the rate function anywhere you want.
> 
> Oh, that's not what you want?


Yep, having 2 (or more) x Rate buttons does appear to be an overkill


----------



## randfee (Feb 26, 2021)

as for Codec(s), my bet is on

H265 4:2:0 10bit ... has hardware support in many CPUs and GPUs... current H265 4:2:2 10bit does NOT
H264 - less computationally intensive to transcode, has hardware support in all kinds of devices
something to back this hypothesis up is Apple's own FinalCut Support website - a mishap or a flaw... be my guest:


> *Canon EOS R5*
> Format: Cinema RAW Light / H.264 / H.265


also it makes sense. Everybody offers a codec that offers faster transcode, but I'm not sure their DigicX can encode H264 efficiently... but 4:2:0 H265 should be possible. 

My own firmware wishes for the R5:

*AF point related metering* in photo and video mode!!!!! We have this amazing subject/eye tracking, why on earth can't the metering be evaluated on this point of interest... no excuses, it's computationally pathetic!
sRAW and mRAW for lower resolution photos!!! Why did they ever stop providing this?
better (Sony-like) white balancing option for video! - oh my god is it stupid right now!
more than 99 pictures in intervalometer
some sort of RAW-like video at 4k and 1080p, giving best dynamic range
ability to deactivate IBIS fully independently of lens IS


----------



## hunck (Feb 26, 2021)

entoman said:


> "Sometimes it feels a bit weird having absolutely no shutter sound with the ES so maybe it would be nice to have an optional (very) quiet shutter emulation."
> 
> Yes, it's a pain in the a$$ when you accidentaly touch the button and find that you've shot 20+ shots of *nothing* because you were unaware that the shutter was firing. The flashing white outline that indicated shutter activity is pretty useless. It would be nice to have a choice of sounds available, and a choice of volume levels. Such a simple thing to fix in firmware.


I have an old Olympus that is able to make animal sounds as you press the shutter. Yes. I also had a nav-system (TomTom) that had a cow go booooo indicating an illegal speed. When I had small kids we used to prank mom with it. When she told the kids something I went a bit faster ot get the BOOOOO sound at the end of her sentence. Boy we had some fun. So yeah. We need ES-sounds. Let me upload a .waf


----------



## SteveC (Feb 26, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Yep, having 2 (or more) x Rate buttons does appear to be an overkill


I've been lampooning the fact that you can't reassign the rate button to something else, but you can assign other buttons TO "rate" ever since I heard about it. Just in case you want more than one. Including pretending someone is asking for two of them when they complain about not being able to reassign it. (No one has killed me yet.)


----------



## David - Sydney (Feb 26, 2021)

LSXPhotog said:


> If we could be given the option to shoot in 20-24mp full frame RAW, it would come in handy


cRAW is still 45mp but compressed so best of both worlds if card/disk space and file transfer is the issue. Expanding for editing does mean additional processing power though. Slightly lossy in the shadow recovery from what I can see.
If you mean sRAW/mRAW then that was more substantial lossy compression without any real benefit from my perspective. Smaller file but poorer ability to edit. Dance floor shots (IMHO) can be the worst when it comes to dynamic range and bringing up the shadows could be important. Certainly hard to expose correctly without flash.
2 options I can think of:
- Using crop mode or your R6 is the only way to output true RAW shots.
- Use 10 bit HEIF format for better output and editing ability than JPG but not as good as RAW... or record both (RAW to CFe and HEIF to SD card) and only work on the HEIF files unless you need RAW as the exception.
https://helpx.adobe.com/in/lightroom-cc/kb/heic-files-support.html

I'm using a 2013 specced up 16" Macbook Pro and it runs okay (excluding video) but wouldn't be good enough for 1500+files a day (although I have done it before). I am looking forward to the 3rd quarter when Apple will release their new 16" MBP which should be a massive improvement in both photo and video processing from what I am using now and the existing Intel competition. I guess what I am saying is that your main issue appears to be computing power and the new 16" MBP will be your friend  

For the money, even the current 13" MBP is a big jump in processing power over the equivalent Intel device and the cost is relatively low. Editing on a 13" screen isn't ideal but it would improve your travelling workflow if processing power is the bottleneck.


----------



## David - Sydney (Feb 26, 2021)

randfee said:


> sRAW and mRAW for lower resolution photos!!! Why did they ever stop providing this?


Because they offer cRAW, crop mode and HEIF options... and computational performance has improved dramatically in the 5 years since the 5DS/R was released. There are pros and cons for all formats of course
The 5DS only offered 5fps vs 20fps for the R5/R6 for instance. Haven't things changed


----------



## hunck (Feb 26, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Maybe an unpopular opinion, but if you're actually trying to get the best out of a $4000 camera, why worry yourself with anything less than first-party batteries that can cause trouble with the FPS? Will never understand why people spend thousands on a camera(close to 1500 more than a R6, which is easily the cost of 20 real LP-E6NH) but worry about the $30 difference in knock-off batteries


Well, I tried but new Canon batteries could not be found in july. I ended up buying 6 Baxxtar units. Sanyo cells, compatible chip. Does onboard charging, high speed fps. Last as long as original. After 100.000 exposures with R5 no problems or freezes. So yeah, I wanted to buy 6 originals but in the Netherlands that sets you back 940 dollars. The Baxxters are a fraction of that cost.


----------



## Warrenl (Feb 26, 2021)

Remove 30 minute record limit


----------



## deleteme (Feb 26, 2021)

While I do not begrudge my video centric friends their updates, I would like a multi-shot high res feature and the very simple addition of a large electronic level on a plain screen option.


----------



## armd (Feb 26, 2021)

Wow, still no talk of adding zebras to the stills or different fps for the ES? Does Canon even care about still photographers anymore?


----------



## Traveler (Feb 26, 2021)

1. Be able to assign a button to set ISO to auto and another button to set iso to a given value (or 100).
2. “Register/recall shooting func” – be able to set more buttons with DIFFERENT settings for each. 
3. Customize ALL DIALS in Fv mode. There are four dial, I don’t need to set the parameters with the rear dial. Or at least: when I rotate the rear dial to the left, keep it at the Tv parameter and don’t rotate to ISO ETC.


----------



## SnowMiku (Feb 26, 2021)

Warrenl said:


> Remove 30 minute record limit


I don't think this is possible, I've read that it has something to do with the tax/fees camera companies have to pay because if the camera can record over 29:59min or whatever the limit is, it is considered a video camera and attracts bigger fees but I'm not sure if this only applies to a few countries.


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 26, 2021)

tokyoshot said:


> Sometimes it feels a bit weird having absolutely no shutter sound with the ES so maybe it would be nice to have an optional (very) quiet shutter emulation.


it should sound like a deep throaty engine too ;-)


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 26, 2021)

fpl1966 said:


> In my short experience with Canon R5 and R6 I found these limitations quite annoying that should be fixed by Canon:
> 
> 1 - The viewfinder is slow to turn on even with the camera already on. This is not good if you need to quickly take a photo, cannot wait for the viewfinder to turn on so slow
> 2 - Button customization: please include the "rate" button that I consider quite useless in this way. It may be assigned also to any other task.
> ...


spot metering where focus should be a no-brainer and should be do-able via software... I agree, it'd be nice. Use it now but have to focus and recompose... silly.


----------



## David - Sydney (Feb 26, 2021)

SnowMiku said:


> I don't think this is possible, I've read that it has something to do with the tax/fees camera companies have to pay because if the camera can record over 29:59min or whatever the limit is, it is considered a video camera and attracts bigger fees but I'm not sure if this only applies to a few countries.


Definitely possible but unlikely as it would be seen as a cinema camera then. Only really an issue for long form interviews. The duty issue was for the EU where there were different duties depending if it was a video or still camera with the 30 minute record time being the differentiator. Those rules are not there any longer so an arbitrary decision now.


----------



## YEUP (Feb 26, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> Any chance the inability to customize the Q Button screen options is considered a bug?
> Every other camera I used before the R5 had this feature!


I personally don't need a custom Q button. I just would truly appreciate it if Canon would fix the R5 so that the Q button works the same way it worked in my 60D, my 70D, my 5D III and my 5D IV.

The incredibly poor manner in which I am now forced to find the Q screen is incredibly frustrating and very unproductive.

I truly wish now I had never sold my 5D IV. I never imagined Canon would have removed easy access to what I had always considered the Quick way (Q button) to get to each shooting mode's major functionalities. Now I'm stuck with a camera that admittedly take beautiful photos but is a nightmare to use quickly. :-(

And while I am complaining, fix the image preview button so that it can be set to always display the last image on the LCD screen. I have no desire to review photos on the viewfinder.

Chimping on this camera is no fun. The whole concept of what you are seeing on the viewfinder is what you are going to get is highly overrated. I often do macro photography and I prefer to take a photo and chimp it on the LCD so as to give me an opportunity to review it, study it, and make necessary adjustments.


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 26, 2021)

This doesn't sound that great to me. Not to be a jerk, but...


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 26, 2021)

YEUP said:


> I personally don't need a custom Q button. I just would truly appreciate it if Canon would fix the R5 so that the Q button works the same way it worked in my 60D, my 70D, my 5D III and my 5D IV.
> 
> The incredibly poor manner in which I am now forced to find the Q screen is incredibly frustrating and very unproductive.
> 
> ...


I am sure you can sell your R5 pretty quick and will get a good price for it so you can use the money to pick up a trusty new 5D IV. Problem solved and you will make someone really happy to have a R5.

Change can be hard for some people, do not let it get you down. 

Hang in there


----------



## Monte (Feb 26, 2021)

Alan B said:


> I just want the Animal Eye Detection on my 1DX MKIII. The very thought of having that, when i use Live View using my 500f4 with stacked 1.4/2.0 teleconverters @1400mm locking on the birds/animals eye, would be bliss for me


YES, this please!


----------



## landon (Feb 26, 2021)

I don't do photos. Hopefully you guys could get:
Options for less fps than 20fps.
Options for sound/silent mode.
Ibis on/off.
I feel other requests will be implement in future R5ii,iii,iv.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Feb 26, 2021)

Ramage said:


> I am sure you can sell your R5 pretty quick and will get a good price for it so you can use the money to pick up a trusty new 5D IV. Problem solved and you will make someone really happy to have a R5.
> 
> Change can be hard for some people, do not let it get you down.
> 
> Hang in there


Not sure why you are such a jerk. But you are consistent


----------



## freejay (Feb 26, 2021)

fpl1966 said:


> In my short experience with Canon R5 and R6 I found these limitations quite annoying that should be fixed by Canon:
> ...
> 7- My Menu limited custom functions. It would be nice to have at least 2 pages.
> ...


You can have up to 5 pages...


----------



## festr (Feb 26, 2021)

for me the most frustrating thing is that I cannot switch quickly between video and stills. Especially when beeing in video I often need to change quickly between various codecs and modes and crop. c1 c2 c3 is not enough. 
Also crop mode should assignable as one button (it effectively adds digital zoom and I need this very often)
I also do not understand why when recording I cannot see the elevagion compas


----------



## JN- (Feb 26, 2021)

You can remap the m-fn button to do that. Currently its the only button that allows that.
In conjunction with this, I have the depth of preview button remapped to Mode.

My wish above all else, given the time taken to set up settings is to have a save settings to card or PC .

Also 420 10 bit.


----------



## tron (Feb 26, 2021)

It lacks what a lot of medium range cameras have:

To select between release balance and focus priority in AI-Servo mode for the 1st and the rest of the photos.

It's really a shame that it misses this... Even 90D has it!


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 26, 2021)

SnowMiku said:


> I don't think this is possible, I've read that it has something to do with the tax/fees camera companies have to pay because if the camera can record over 29:59min or whatever the limit is, it is considered a video camera and attracts bigger fees but I'm not sure if this only applies to a few countries.


That's merely European nonsense, like defining the "official" shape of bananas and cucumbers.
Or, like in France, considering a 45 degree angle of the male "attribute" in a movie doesn't yet classify the movie as an X-rated one...but 46 degrees do !
Only video cameras are allowed higher recording time, a taxation issue.
Makes sense, doesn't it?


----------



## Mark M (Feb 26, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> That's merely European nonsense, like defining the "official" shape of bananas and cucumbers.
> Or, like in France, considering a 45 degree angle of the male "attribute" in a movie doesn't yet classify the movie as an X-rated one...but 46 degrees do !
> Only video cameras are allowed higher recording time, a taxation issue.
> Makes sense, doesn't it?


It's outdated now: that EU regulation no longer exists. And 'official' shapes of bananas and cucumbers never did: those were stories _invented _by Boris Johnson when he was a bored Brussels newspaper correspondent. A job he was fired from.


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 26, 2021)

Mark M said:


> It's outdated now: that EU regulation no longer exists. And 'official' shapes of bananas and cucumbers never did: those were stories _invented _by Boris Johnson when he was a bored Brussels newspaper correspondent. A job he was fired from.


And more importantly, the actual goal of the updated banana and cucumber regulations was to force suppliers to reject *fewer* fruit for being 'misshapen'. And it worked, rejects and waste went down in the supply chain.


----------



## macrunning (Feb 26, 2021)

Focus stack with flash would be nice. I don't need video updates. Also can they build a wireless remote that doesn't have to be on a 2 or 10 second delay. I'm not interested in carrying around my bulky iPhone to snap shots wire free!


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 26, 2021)

And here's dumb old me sitting here really happy with my camera.

I had kind of a weird auto focus thing going on but a camera reset seems to have fixed it.

I use my 7D2/5D4/EOS-R/R5 interchangeably and haven't done a whole lot of custom mapping/whatnot - I learned what did what and matched up what I could between them and off to the races. If I let a camera sit for a while (like my 40D or Rebel) it takes a couple of minutes to remember all the ins and outs of how it works but nothing major.

I guess I'm not advanced enough to know any better.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Feb 26, 2021)

Bert63 said:


> And here's dumb old me sitting here really happy with my camera.
> 
> I had kind of a weird auto focus thing going on but a camera reset seems to have fixed it.
> 
> ...


I don’t think you will find R5 owners who don’t like their purchase. I seriously love this camera.

What most won’t love are the limitations and what it takes in buying or carrying additional gear or process changes to make up for the limitations when other like products in class and price don’t have them. There’s also little bugs here and there that feel easy to fix, but again it’s more to do with the $4K price that would suggest the little things be ironed out(mentioning random shutdowns would be beating a dead horse).


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 26, 2021)

Rocksthaman said:


> I don’t think you will find R5 owners who don’t like their purchase. I seriously love this camera.
> 
> What most won’t love are the limitations and what it takes in buying or carrying additional gear or process changes to make up for the limitations when other like products in class and price don’t have them. There’s also little bugs here and there that feel easy to fix, but again it’s more to do with the $4K price that would suggest the little things be ironed out(mentioning random shutdowns would be beating a dead horse).




Which other products in price and class are you referring to?

I was referring more to the trend of remapping everything. I've remapped one button on my R5 and that's to switch between animal eye AF and single point AF. I guess if I were more adventurous I'd be all over the place but I prefer to keep as much commonality between my cameras as I can. I find that my muscle memory of each one's stock positions work better than trying to make different cameras feel more the same

I know I'm a one-off - most people don't actively shoot a bunch of different bodies.


----------



## Joules (Feb 26, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> That's merely European nonsense, like defining the "official" shape of bananas and cucumbers.
> Or, like in France, considering a 45 degree angle of the male "attribute" in a movie doesn't yet classify the movie as an X-rated one...but 46 degrees do !
> Only video cameras are allowed higher recording time, a taxation issue.
> Makes sense, doesn't it?


I don't have a proper source for this. But since you don't have that either: As far as I understand, the tax (which is no longer a thing) was put in place because at the time the camcorders affected by it were also able to record TV signals, so in order to make using them for piracy more expensive, 30 minutes was determined as the reasonable balance where a private user recording an event should be fine.


----------



## dirtyvu (Feb 26, 2021)

Bert63 said:


> And here's dumb old me sitting here really happy with my camera.
> 
> I had kind of a weird auto focus thing going on but a camera reset seems to have fixed it.
> 
> ...


Custom mapping is amazing and once you try it, you wonder why you never did before. It's so easy on the r5. I don't remember it being this easy on my first camera, the 6d or the 6d2.


----------



## fox40phil (Feb 26, 2021)

@everyone!
Please send your ideas and critics directly to Canon ! otherwise nothing will change...

Also for R users. To have some options only the RP and the new ones have (Focus stacking) and others.

For a future R5 user....I really want smaller Raw resolutions (M/S-Raw!!!)!


----------



## B00MST!CK (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm new to the R5. Is there a way to magnify the image while recording video to verify focus (AF & MF)? All the Canon camera's I've owned have this important feature.

If it's not possible on the R5, I'd say that's my #1 wish to be included in the new firmware


----------



## TTA (Feb 26, 2021)

Mark IV had such a nice little spirit level that could be switched on for the viewfinder. R5 seems to only come with a bulky big thing that covers half the screen. That's a shame and could be an easy fix. So my vote goes for that.


----------



## deleteme (Feb 26, 2021)

armd said:


> Wow, still no talk of adding zebras to the stills or different fps for the ES? Does Canon even care about still photographers anymore?


I would love zebras for manual exposure that could be set for different clipping levels.
Currently Canon is focused on video as it seems everyone asks for video features.
What puzzles me is that I see exactly zero videos made by enthusiasts and only some made by professionals.
I suspect a lot of amateur video mimics the efforts of the home movie crowd of the 60's who inflicted their tiresome videos of the backs of people's heads at Disneyland and jumpy shots of strangers in bathing suits at the beach on unwitting neighbors and truculent children.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 26, 2021)

I have just a few issues, they're minor but annoying

- Electronic shutter mode switches the camera to 12 bit mode and you can't do exposures longer then 0.5s. That's a ridiculous limitation, Canon's cripple hammer in all its glory.

- I use back button focus when shooting landscapes so that the camera doesn't refocus accidentally, however it still refocuses when I change the focus point on the LCD screen. There's no way to turn it off and it's very easy to refocus by accidentally touching the screen at random place.

- Absolutely ridiculous 2 second min interval for time-lapses. Why am I not able to set it to 1s? The camera can do 8K 30fps and can't do time-lapses at 1fps? Cripple hammer again.


----------



## SnowMiku (Feb 27, 2021)

Quarkcharmed said:


> - Absolutely ridiculous 2 second min interval for time-lapses. Why am I not able to set it to 1s? The camera can do 8K 30fps and can't do time-lapses at 1fps? Cripple hammer again.


That does sound like a silly limitation, a way around this is you could use a shutter release cable, set to continuous mode then lock the shutter release cable, the camera will keep going until you unlock the cable button. This works perfectly on a 700D.


----------



## dirtyvu (Feb 27, 2021)

B00MST!CK said:


> I'm new to the R5. Is there a way to magnify the image while recording video to verify focus (AF & MF)? All the Canon camera's I've owned have this important feature.
> 
> If it's not possible on the R5, I'd say that's my #1 wish to be included in the new firmware



For manual focus, you should trust the focus guide and the focus peaking. I use both together. You'll get razor sharp focus.


----------



## dirtyvu (Feb 27, 2021)

fox40phil said:


> @everyone!
> 
> For a future R5 user....I really want smaller Raw resolutions (M/S-Raw!!!)!


RAW creates a 39MB 45MP file. cRAW creates an 18MB file (still 45MP!) with near identical quality.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 27, 2021)

mpmark said:


> The R came with LP-E6N, the E6 is from before the 5Div days so if you bought your R used someone gave you a old battery that didn’t come with the R



The 7D Mark II introduced the LP-E6N in 2014. Canon may have continued to produce LP-E6 batteries for a couple of years after that? Still, that would make any LP-E6 battery at least 5 years old now. Unless one is talking about 3rd party LP-E6 clones, which is a whole other can of worms (and probably why Canon firmware limits the fps when using them...).


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 27, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Maybe an unpopular opinion, but if you're actually trying to get the best out of a $4000 camera, why worry yourself with anything less than first-party batteries that can cause trouble with the FPS? Will never understand why people spend thousands on a camera(close to 1500 more than a R6, which is easily the cost of 20 real LP-E6NH) but worry about the $30 difference in knock-off batteries.



I wouldn't mind paying a premium for Canon batteries if they were remotely better than *quality* 3rd party offerings. But they're not. My better 3rd party LP-E6/LP-E6N batteries take more recharge cycles before they eventually wear out than my Canon batteries do. So you want me to pay twice as much for a battery that doesn't last as many recharge cycles?


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 27, 2021)

armd said:


> Wow, still no talk of adding zebras to the stills or different fps for the ES? Does Canon even care about still photographers anymore?



RE: Zebras. Yawn.

RE: selectable fps with E shutter. It's been mentioned more than a few times already in the comments above.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 27, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Focus stack with flash would be nice. I don't need video updates. Also can they build a wireless remote that doesn't have to be on a 2 or 10 second delay. I'm not interested in carrying around my bulky iPhone to snap shots wire free!



Most third party wireless sets that use the N3 wired remote port are very affordable and very usable. I guess it all depends on the use case, but I use my wired cable release with a long cord more than anything else.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 27, 2021)

SnowMiku said:


> That does sound like a silly limitation, a way around this is you could use a shutter release cable, set to continuous mode then lock the shutter release cable, the camera will keep going until you unlock the cable button. This works perfectly on a 700D.


Yes there are workarounds, but I'd have to set the camera to jpeg only first, and then stitch thousands of images into one movie. Not a hugely practical solution.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 27, 2021)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Yes there are workarounds, but I'd have to set the camera to jpeg only first, and then stitch thousands of images into one movie. Not a hugely practical solution.


Or buy a remote for under $20...


----------



## macrunning (Feb 27, 2021)

Michael Clark said:


> Most third party wireless sets that use the N3 wired remote port are very affordable and very usable. I guess it all depends on the use case, but I use my wired cable release with a long cord more than anything else.


I do have a wired remote but I’m constantly accidentally pulling to much on it and slightly moving the camera. Would just be easy to have a wireless Bluetooth palm size remote to trigger from further away And not worry about pulling or bumping.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 27, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Or buy a remote for under $20...


How a remote would help me create in-camera timelapse mpegs?


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 27, 2021)

macrunning said:


> I do have a wired remote but I’m constantly accidentally pulling to much on it and slightly moving the camera. Would just be easy to have a wireless Bluetooth palm size remote to trigger from further away And not worry about pulling or bumping.


I use the CamRanger for bracketing whilst using flash.


----------



## macrunning (Feb 27, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I use the CamRanger for bracketing whilst using flash.


Cool. I’ll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 27, 2021)

Quarkcharmed said:


> How a remote would help me create in-camera timelapse mpegs?


It wouldn’t, it would allow you to create endless image sequences at whatever Interval you like in whatever format you want. Importing and turning those images into a movie is trivial.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 27, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Cool. I’ll check it out. Thanks.


Actually I use the Smaller and cheaper CamRanger Mini, it is a little more basic than the CamRanger 1 & 2 but much cheaper and does a lot of stuff. The only real limitation is it doesn’t work to a computer only tablets/iPads and phones. I used to own the original CamRanger but sold it and got the mini and am happy with the better range and stability, the smaller size works well too.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 27, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> It wouldn’t, it would allow you to create endless image sequences at whatever Interval you like in whatever format you want. Importing and turning those images into a movie is trivial.


That's what I said above. There are workarounds. Dealing with thousands of images is not the nicest way to create time-lapses. I see no logical reason Canon limited the min interval to 2 seconds.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 27, 2021)

Quarkcharmed said:


> That's what I said above. There are workarounds. Dealing with thousands of images is not the nicest way to create time-lapses. I see no logical reason Canon limited the min interval to 2 seconds.


For the same reason they have never fitted any kind of intervalometer into the 1 series, they don’t want to, they think it increases market segmentation, there is a stupid technical reason they didn’t want to work around...


----------



## SnowMiku (Feb 27, 2021)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Yes there are workarounds, but I'd have to set the camera to jpeg only first, and then stitch thousands of images into one movie. Not a hugely practical solution.


I've always been able to do this in RAW in Manual mode on the 700D, I do it all the time for star trails in RAW, then batch process and convert them to Tiff, then I stack the Tiff files in star stacking software. Why would you need to set the camera to Jpg only?


----------



## Nigel95 (Feb 27, 2021)

Normalnorm said:


> What puzzles me is that I see exactly zero videos made by enthusiasts and only some made by professionals.


Zero videos made by enthusiasts? Well I am the first one of many that makes videos on Youtube as a hobbyist not as a professional. If I look into my niche, where I make videos about most are enthusiasts and not professionals. This is just the niche I am operating in. Now imagine how many niches exist on Youtube where enthusiasts make videos about. I think a lot of people are satisfied with the capabilities of their smartphones for pictures and videos. You can't deny that crafting videos seamless together is a skill the average guy with a smartphone doesn't master. I assume it will be easier to make a living out of video compared to photography if starting in this field now a days. I don't think it's a bad thing that the video side gets attention. Ofc I might be biased as I make videos. However your statement that zero enthusiasts make videos is ridiculous. Sure there are some that barely shoot video and still want the 'specs' and features. You are overgeneralizing.

Why are your against updates on the video side? Do you only take pictures?


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 27, 2021)

Michael Clark said:


> I wouldn't mind paying a premium for Canon batteries if they were remotely better than *quality* 3rd party offerings. But they're not. My better 3rd party LP-E6/LP-E6N batteries take more recharge cycles before they eventually wear out than my Canon batteries do. So you want me to pay twice as much for a battery that doesn't last as many recharge cycles?


Which brand do you use? The LP-E6 clones I used performed slightly less than Canon branded ones, at half the price. Still a good deal, but not as good as the one you describe. 
Having said that, I really enjoy being able to charge the batteries in camera over USB-C, so I've been using only Canon branded ones in my R5 the past months.


----------



## TravelerNick (Feb 27, 2021)

Quarkcharmed said:


> - Absolutely ridiculous 2 second min interval for time-lapses. Why am I not able to set it to 1s? The camera can do 8K 30fps and can't do time-lapses at 1fps? Cripple hammer again.




In video mode can't you set 1 FPS? Maybe not exactly what you want but often cameras have low frame rates from 1 on up.


----------



## TravelerNick (Feb 27, 2021)

Normalnorm said:


> I would love zebras for manual exposure that could be set for different clipping levels.
> Currently Canon is focused on video as it seems everyone asks for video features.
> What puzzles me is that I see exactly zero videos made by enthusiasts and only some made by professionals.
> I suspect a lot of amateur video mimics the efforts of the home movie crowd of the 60's who inflicted their tiresome videos of the backs of people's heads at Disneyland and jumpy shots of strangers in bathing suits at the beach on unwitting neighbors and truculent children.



The R5 is expensive enough that many of the users are going to be pro. Those that aren't are still going to be more experienced than average. 

I've no idea where you're looking for videos but there tend to be more than a few on Youtube (not the best option for judging quality) ranging from low level amatuer on up to pro.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 27, 2021)

SnowMiku said:


> I've always been able to do this in RAW in Manual mode on the 700D, I do it all the time for star trails in RAW, then batch process and convert them to Tiff, then I stack the Tiff files in star stacking software. Why would you need to set the camera to Jpg only?


From the beginning I was talking about time-lapses. 60 real time minutes of timelapse at 1fps will produce 3600 raw files. Even with batch processing, it'll be a significant hassle.
You're apparently talking about star trails and stacking, are you sure you didn't miss the point about time-lapses?


----------



## Rumours not rumors (Feb 27, 2021)

How about Canon fixes up problems with other current DSLR's like the 90D's shocking exposure inconsistencies when using a Canon Speedlite with Evaluative Metering. I can fire 3 frames in a row of the same scene and often get over 5 stops variation in the exposures, more often than not the images are severely over exposed with the most overexposed sometimes the last image taken, so it's not a flash failing to recharge in time issue. I have 2 x 90D's bought months apart with quite different serial numbers so they're not from the same batch and both do it regardless of whether I am using a 600EX-RT or 600EX II-RT or the built-in flash, with it particularly unpredictable in Evaluative Metering mode. My cheaper 750D gets flash exposures bang on 95% of the time, but the much more expensive 90D's are shockingly bad at it. It is not just my pair, the internet is full of complaints from 90D users all over the world with the same issue but not a peep from Canon anywhere about releasing a firmware update to address it. Non-flash photography is hit and miss using Evaluative metering mode too but not as bad as when using a flash. This is strange given that every Canon camera I have owned right back to film models like the EOS630 had Evaluative metering that just worked a treat, but in the 90D, it's as unpredictable as a bottle of nitroglycerine on a trampoline. Please Canon, fix the 90D's woeful flashy exposure calculations with a firmware update for your non R series cameras. There's something wrong when I feel more confident taking an old 1200D on a flash shoot than a current 90D. Why this never got picked up in magazine reviews shows how little they truly test cameras. Then again, I notice mobile phone reviews nowadays can spend a page waffling on about cameras and music quality and make no meniton of how well or not it actually makes a phone call.


----------



## deleteme (Feb 28, 2021)

Nigel95 said:


> Zero videos made by enthusiasts? Well I am the first one of many that makes videos on Youtube as a hobbyist not as a professional. If I look into my niche, where I make videos about most are enthusiasts and not professionals. This is just the niche I am operating in. Now imagine how many niches exist on Youtube where enthusiasts make videos about. I think a lot of people are satisfied with the capabilities of their smartphones for pictures and videos. You can't deny that crafting videos seamless together is a skill the average guy with a smartphone doesn't master. I assume it will be easier to make a living out of video compared to photography if starting in this field now a days. I don't think it's a bad thing that the video side gets attention. Ofc I might be biased as I make videos. However your statement that zero enthusiasts make videos is ridiculous. Sure there are some that barely shoot video and still want the 'specs' and features. You are overgeneralizing.
> 
> Why are your against updates on the video side? Do you only take pictures?


I never said I was against updates for video. I noted that the clamor for video features is loud and that is what Canon responds to.

I would also note that the trend ot video improvements is largely a result of the plateauing of specs on the stills side. Video is now the realm of spec warfare.


----------



## woodman411 (Feb 28, 2021)

Otara said:


> The flip side is why not see if you can save $30 a battery with a few minutes of research. Most people dont have infinite money.



Because cheaper non-brand rechargeable batteries do not perform better new, and chances are later down the road, they'll deteriorate faster too. As been stated before, better to stay with genuine Canon batteries.

Source (project farm is to show deterioration of cheaper batteries in general):








Powering the EOS R5: Review of the LP-e6NH & Other Options - Camnostic







camnostic.com


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 28, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> For the same reason they have never fitted any kind of intervalometer into the 1 series, they don’t want to, they think it increases market segmentation, there is a stupid technical reason they didn’t want to work around...


That is what I said - cripple hammer again. The issues I listed are not huge. Just annoying in a $6k camera (in AU dollars).


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 28, 2021)

TravelerNick said:


> In video mode can't you set 1 FPS? Maybe not exactly what you want but often cameras have low frame rates from 1 on up.


It's about Canon R5. Its min framerate is 24. Timelapses start from 2 seconds and longer. You can't set it to 1s. I don't think there's a logical technical explanation for that limitation, apart from marketing decisions (which have nothing to do with logic...)


----------



## TAF (Feb 28, 2021)

I rather hope they increase the range available for exposure compensation. +/-3 ev isn’t always enough. I would prefer +/-5.


----------



## TAF (Feb 28, 2021)

fox40phil said:


> @everyone!
> Please send your ideas and critics directly to Canon ! otherwise nothing will change...
> 
> Also for R users. To have some options only the RP and the new ones have (Focus stacking) and others.
> ...


Does anyone have the email address for Canon Japan? I tried the web form, but Google translate couldn’t make enough sense of it for me to fill in the correct boxes.


----------



## Otara (Feb 28, 2021)

woodman411 said:


> Because cheaper non-brand rechargeable batteries do not perform better new, and chances are later down the road, they'll deteriorate faster too. As been stated before, better to stay with genuine Canon batteries.
> 
> Source (project farm is to show deterioration of cheaper batteries in general):
> 
> ...


Your own link found that some of the better performers overall werent 'name' battery brands, with Ikea doing better than Energizer or Eneloops.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 28, 2021)

Mark M said:


> It's outdated now: that EU regulation no longer exists. And 'official' shapes of bananas and cucumbers never did: those were stories _invented _by Boris Johnson when he was a bored Brussels newspaper correspondent. A job he was fired from.


Wrong:
It was Regulation 1677/88, nicknamed, maybe by Boris, cucumber regulation.
There have even been amendments to this regulation!
Boris was inventive, but not in this case...
And 2257/94 is the "Banana Ordinance"
As to the recording time limit: you are right !


----------



## Fischer (Feb 28, 2021)

TAF said:


> Does anyone have the email address for Canon Japan? I tried the web form, but Google translate couldn’t make enough sense of it for me to fill in the correct boxes.


Just send to your local Official Canon Office and ask them to forward.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 28, 2021)

TAF said:


> Does anyone have the email address for Canon Japan? I tried the web form, but Google translate couldn’t make enough sense of it for me to fill in the correct boxes.


Post your feedback here, Canon is reading these forums for sure. 

When I worked for Electronic Arts we spent hours on the user forums compiling feedback for Product Management. This sites is a free focus groups for Canon and I have no doubt people from dev, marketing and customer service are reading this site all the time.

Social media is another big boon for companies because the feedback is free and immediate. 

Just keep in mind read and acted upon and very different things  

Cheers


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 28, 2021)

Harsh, yes. But this is the song that comes to my mind:


----------



## David - Sydney (Feb 28, 2021)

Quarkcharmed said:


> That is what I said - cripple hammer again. The issues I listed are not huge. Just annoying in a $6k camera (in AU dollars).


the constant specials means that you can get it now for about AUD5.5k
DCW has it for AUD5439 at the moment and they will all price match
With the recent appreciation of the AUD against USD, I don't expect the RRP will be ever applicable in the future


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Feb 28, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> the constant specials means that you can get it now for about AUD5.5k
> DCW has it for AUD5439 at the moment and they will all price match
> With the recent appreciation of the AUD against USD, I don't expect the RRP will be ever applicable in the future



very true, I have seen it as low as 5350 on a few occasions too. Makes me feel a bit silly for paying $6500 at launch. The discounts early on were unexpected to say the least.


----------



## RossM (Feb 28, 2021)

Zebra's with different clipping levels for stills on R5/R6 is 100% needed. Same as Sony would be perfect! Surely it can't be difficult to extend this from video mode to stills? It makes exposure adjustment fast and accurate so you can maximise your dynamic range and not loose critical highlights. The histogram in bright light is impossible. I find myself wasting critical time checking the "Highlight Alert," in playback which in cameras like this seems ridiculous. I want it in real time. Please fix this Canon!!


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 28, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> the constant specials means that you can get it now for about AUD5.5k
> DCW has it for AUD5439 at the moment and they will all price match
> With the recent appreciation of the AUD against USD, I don't expect the RRP will be ever applicable in the future


Yep - still it's currently the very top Canon mirorrless camera, it only competes against the rival brands, not other Canon products. 2-second interval limit in timelapses looks very strange, as well as some other artificial limitations.

Note when entering the timelapse interval, you're actually able to set it to 1s, but as soon as you press Set, it snaps to 2s. It looks like a dirty fix, last minute quick change from the software development perspective. A proper UI wouldn't let you go below 2s at all.


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 1, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> very true, I have seen it as low as 5350 on a few occasions too. Makes me feel a bit silly for paying $6500 at launch. The discounts early on were unexpected to say the least.


Happy to be an early purchaser of the R5 albeit at a premium price. I did get a bundled spare battery and sold the strap so some discount overall. Deposit was down with digidirect in Feb 2020 as I expected to go on a Scandinavian/Iceland holiday in July which didn't happen.
I had included the RF100-500mm in the R5 pre-order but cancelled the lens as it was just too much especially as the R5 was more expensive than I had budgeted for.
In September, I pre-ordered the RF100-500mm when they had a 15% off sale and got it 2 weeks later! I missed the 20% off sales but also got the RF70-200mm @ 15% off. Happy camper overall  
I don't have any compelling reason to buy another RF lens in the current lineup. Even a RF replacement EF16-35mm/4 or EF100mm macro couldn't be justified at this time. If my EF24-105mm/4 gets broken then the RF version will be perfect though.


----------



## woodman411 (Mar 1, 2021)

Otara said:


> Your own link found that some of the better performers overall werent 'name' battery brands, with Ikea doing better than Energizer or Eneloops.



Right, because Ikea is a no-name brand versus PowerExtra, Insten, <enter random Chinese brand here>, etc. I'm not going to belabor this, by all means, go with your "value" brands.


----------



## rico.29 (Mar 1, 2021)

i don't need "new feature", what i need is the existing one that are fonctionnal , for real, there are too many situation whhen R5'S is "lost" , focusing on wrong subject, even when "subject" is obvious or worst, situations where R5 is totally "blind" and focus nowhere, hope the new firmware will fix that, and make the R5 the best camera, for real.
Hope the new firmware will allow a better use of Canon EF white lens (V1 or V2), zoom or telephoto work better adapted on other camera than on Canon R5!!! how is it even possible???


----------



## rbielefeld (Mar 1, 2021)

tokyoshot said:


> Sometimes it feels a bit weird having absolutely no shutter sound with the ES so maybe it would be nice to have an optional (very) quiet shutter emulation.


I think this is a needed add. Being able to hear when and at what pace you are shooting helps regulate the number of images you take in a burst and helps with timing when shooting fast action. I loved the choice to have a shutter emulation on my Sony a9II. I want the same option on my Canon R5 please.


----------



## Otara (Mar 2, 2021)

woodman411 said:


> Right, because Ikea is a no-name brand versus PowerExtra, Insten, <enter random Chinese brand here>, etc. I'm not going to belabor this, by all means, go with your "value" brands.











Powering the EOS R5: Review of the LP-e6NH & Other Options - Camnostic







camnostic.com





Theres arguably some room between name and no-name which was more my point, given the original comment was 'nothing but canon', so we might be agreeing more than it first appears. The article above will be of interest to some as it has some testing of the actual current NH 3rd party options and quite recent.


----------



## -pekr- (Mar 2, 2021)

rico.29 said:


> i don't need "new feature", what i need is the existing one that are fonctionnal , for real, there are too many situation whhen R5'S is "lost" , focusing on wrong subject, even when "subject" is obvious or worst, situations where R5 is totally "blind" and focus nowhere, hope the new firmware will fix that, and make the R5 the best camera, for real.
> Hope the new firmware will allow a better use of Canon EF white lens (V1 or V2), zoom or telephoto work better adapted on other camera than on Canon R5!!! how is it even possible???



I am just curious, what AF mode do you use. As you mention camera being blind, I expect it is Face tracking AF with Eye detection enabled, on AF pt. for Servo being in Auto - change that to a middle section, works quite well.


----------



## woodman411 (Mar 2, 2021)

Otara said:


> Powering the EOS R5: Review of the LP-e6NH & Other Options - Camnostic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If there was an Ikea battery for Canon, or Panasonic, or Energizer, that's one thing, but when the alternatives are PowerExtra, Insten, [insert random generic brand here] then yes, it's pretty much "nothing but Canon" for batteries.


----------



## tron (Mar 2, 2021)

-pekr- said:


> I am just curious, what AF mode do you use. As you mention camera being blind, I expect it is Face tracking AF with Eye detection enabled, on AF pt. for Servo being in Auto - change that to a middle section, works quite well.


I guess this is Panamoz's R5. Are you satisfied? (OK obviously you are). How long did it take to arrive?


----------



## Otara (Mar 2, 2021)

woodman411 said:


> If there was an Ikea battery for Canon, or Panasonic, or Energizer, that's one thing, but when the alternatives are PowerExtra, Insten, [insert random generic brand here] then yes, it's pretty much "nothing but Canon" for batteries.


 For you. I think reasonable people can make a different decision depending on their priorities, as that article outlines.


----------



## -pekr- (Mar 3, 2021)

tron said:


> I guess this is Panamoz's R5. Are you satisfied? (OK obviously you are). How long did it take to arrive?



Well, it was quite a wild journey. 3 years ago, with our 5DIV gear, it was delivered to London to our friend, who later brought it to CZ. This time, we went with the direct delivery, which was indirect anyway, as UK is not part of EU anymore.

They mention Corona related 7-14 business days for the delivery. It got to France in 10 days first. From there, it took 3 days by DHL. Sadly, there was some disappointment though, as the camera joystick button fell off right after opening the box. Both 24-70 and 70-200 lens were in perfect condition though and on the surface, the package did not show any sign of hits, etc.

I have contacted them right away, and was very positively suprised - during all that time, they have responded most of the time in under an hour. They apologised and sent new unit in 2 days and collected the broken one from us in 3 days, on their expenses. With the next unit, it took some 7 days to get to France and 2 days by DHL.

New unit is in perfect condition, but a bit different distribution - a bit different charger, sheet of paper describing some Canon cloud service. I think that it is clear it is a grey market and I suggest it only to those with a strong nerves 

On the other hand, honestly - I have never seen such a communicative service, so while a bit nervous, we felt quite OK with them and because we did business with them previously, we trusted them. It just escapes my mind, how the joystick button might fell off.


----------



## tron (Mar 3, 2021)

-pekr- said:


> Well, it was quite a wild journey. 3 years ago, with our 5DIV gear, it was delivered to London to our friend, who later brought it to CZ. This time, we went with the direct delivery, which was indirect anyway, as UK is not part of EU anymore.
> 
> They mention Corona related 7-14 business days in delivery. It got to france after 10 days. From there, it too 3 days by DHL. Sadly, there was some disappointment though, as the camera joystick button fell off right after opening the package. Both 24-70 and 70-200 lens were in perfect condition though and on the surface, the package did not show any sign of hits, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know! Definitely grey market but it is important to be able to rely to their support. I am sure your second body will serve you well. I got my R5 grey market as well from HDEW Cameras before Brexit.


----------



## -pekr- (Mar 4, 2021)

tron said:


> Thanks for letting me know! Definitely grey market but it is important to be able to rely to their support. I am sure your the second body will serve you well. I got my R5 grey market as well from HDEW Cameras before Brexit.



Well, for us, price wise, we've got basically one of the lenses for free, when compared to local CZ market pricing. Ditto with our previous 5D IV + 24-70 purchase. And that's really some serious price difference worth the eventual risks, at least for us.


----------



## Australisblue (Mar 5, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Happy to be an early purchaser of the R5 albeit at a premium price. I did get a bundled spare battery and sold the strap so some discount overall. Deposit was down with digidirect in Feb 2020 as I expected to go on a Scandinavian/Iceland holiday in July which didn't happen.
> I had included the RF100-500mm in the R5 pre-order but cancelled the lens as it was just too much especially as the R5 was more expensive than I had budgeted for.
> In September, I pre-ordered the RF100-500mm when they had a 15% off sale and got it 2 weeks later! I missed the 20% off sales but also got the RF70-200mm @ 15% off. Happy camper overall
> I don't have any compelling reason to buy another RF lens in the current lineup. Even a RF replacement EF16-35mm/4 or EF100mm macro couldn't be justified at this time. If my EF24-105mm/4 gets broken then the RF version will be perfect though.


I would be happy with your 15% off the RF 100-500, I bought mine in the 20% off sale afterwards and I'm _still_ waiting for it (back-ordered from Canon). My order was placed back in October 2020. Although I'm pretty happy overall as all the other RF lenses from the same order arrived quite some time ago :-D


----------



## B00MST!CK (Mar 5, 2021)

dirtyvu said:


> For manual focus, you should trust the focus guide and the focus peaking. I use both together. You'll get razor sharp focus.


Unfortunately there's no focus guide when shooting manual focus with non Canon glass. Specifically Sirui anamorphic glass adapted to the RF mount. Focus peaking only. Do you or does anyone else know an email address to contact Canon directly for firmware update requests? As aforementioned, the ability to magnify to verify focus while recording video has been a feature since the xha1 days.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 13, 2021)

macrunning said:


> I do have a wired remote but I’m constantly accidentally pulling to much on it and slightly moving the camera. Would just be easy to have a wireless Bluetooth palm size remote to trigger from further away And not worry about pulling or bumping.



Wrap the wire around one of the adjustment knobs on your tripod with plenty of slack between there and the camera.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 13, 2021)

Rumours not rumors said:


> How about Canon fixes up problems with other current DSLR's like the 90D's shocking exposure inconsistencies when using a Canon Speedlite with Evaluative Metering. I can fire 3 frames in a row of the same scene and often get over 5 stops variation in the exposures, more often than not the images are severely over exposed with the most overexposed sometimes the last image taken, so it's not a flash failing to recharge in time issue. I have 2 x 90D's bought months apart with quite different serial numbers so they're not from the same batch and both do it regardless of whether I am using a 600EX-RT or 600EX II-RT or the built-in flash, with it particularly unpredictable in Evaluative Metering mode. My cheaper 750D gets flash exposures bang on 95% of the time, but the much more expensive 90D's are shockingly bad at it. It is not just my pair, the internet is full of complaints from 90D users all over the world with the same issue but not a peep from Canon anywhere about releasing a firmware update to address it. Non-flash photography is hit and miss using Evaluative metering mode too but not as bad as when using a flash. This is strange given that every Canon camera I have owned right back to film models like the EOS630 had Evaluative metering that just worked a treat, but in the 90D, it's as unpredictable as a bottle of nitroglycerine on a trampoline. Please Canon, fix the 90D's woeful flashy exposure calculations with a firmware update for your non R series cameras. There's something wrong when I feel more confident taking an old 1200D on a flash shoot than a current 90D. Why this never got picked up in magazine reviews shows how little they truly test cameras. Then again, I notice mobile phone reviews nowadays can spend a page waffling on about cameras and music quality and make no meniton of how well or not it actually makes a phone call.




Five words:

Manual Exposure

Manual Flash Power

There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## rico.29 (Mar 13, 2021)

since there are smart apps to command cameras, i don't use any remote


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 13, 2021)

rico.29 said:


> since there are smart apps to command cameras, i don't use any remote



Sure you do. It's whatever device is running the app.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 13, 2021)

Michael Clark said:


> Wrap the wire around one of the adjustment knobs on your tripod with plenty of slack between there and the camera.


I would bet that doesn't solve macrunning's problem; they would be pulling on the tripod instead of the camera, and more likely to do so because the remaining cord on the remote is shorter.


----------



## Kit. (Mar 13, 2021)

Otara said:


> Your own link found that some of the better performers overall werent 'name' battery brands, with Ikea doing better than Energizer or Eneloops.


No wonder, considering that IKEA LADDA is actually a rebadged Eneloop Pro.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 13, 2021)

Kit. said:


> No wonder, considering that IKEA LADDA is actually a rebadged Eneloop Pro.



And higher end third party Li-Ion batteries use cells made in the same factory to the same specs as the OEM Canon batteries do....


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 13, 2021)

SteveC said:


> I would bet that doesn't solve macrunning's problem; they would be pulling on the tripod instead of the camera, and more likely to do so because the remaining cord on the remote is shorter.



Maybe not, but it does prevent the motion of the cord when it is not pulled tight from having as much influence on the camera.


----------



## Kit. (Mar 14, 2021)

Michael Clark said:


> And higher end third party Li-Ion batteries use cells made in the same factory to the same specs as the OEM Canon batteries do....


Now, if only Canon were their OEM for the controller part, too...


----------



## macrunning (Mar 17, 2021)

Ran into an issue today that seems like it could be an easy R5 firmware update fix. When I set the control ring on an RF lens to the focus points a little menu shows up in the VF, displaying which focus setting you are switching to. Is it possible for Canon to add this same feature for the Exposure Compensation. I changed the control ring today to adjust the EC and it doesn't provide any visual feedback in the viewfinder. The only thing that happens is the VF gets lighter or darker. There is no way of telling how much lighter/darker you have adjusted the EC. By the way we are now half way thru March. So much for that Feb firmware update!


----------



## tron (Mar 17, 2021)

Another very easy fix would be to stop omitting the Auto ISO setting as a selection when using anything other than the default way of setup.

Like when using the lens ring, a wheel, etc.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 22, 2021)

Is there a chance that the new firmware will enable RAW to one card and CRAW to the other? And why isn’t that already possible?


----------



## Old Guy (Mar 23, 2021)

Please, please, please give us the opportunity to record video simultaneously to both cards, even if it's just in 1080 or regular 4k. What is the point of having two card slots if you can't record a backup?


----------



## Lance vdv (Feb 12, 2022)

Never had an issue with my R5 (touch wood)......but my R6 black screens me so often in want to drown it.

I'm a wildlife photographer and when I try to wake it up from its auto sleep it's just a big black whole of nothing. Removing battery is the only fix.

Worst part is it will only happen when the animals are doing something unique or exciting


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 12, 2022)

Lance vdv said:


> Never had an issue with my R5 (touch wood)......but my R6 black screens me so often in want to drown it.
> 
> I'm a wildlife photographer and when I try to wake it up from its auto sleep it's just a big black whole of nothing. Removing battery is the only fix.
> 
> Worst part is it will only happen when the animals are doing something unique or exciting


Sorry for your problem, but you might not have noticed you've replied to a one-year dormant thread about an old R5 fw update...


----------

